# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET > سوال: فرق VB.net با VB6  چيست ؟

## amir_1351

با سلام خدمت اساتيد.
من سالهاست كه به foxpro و VISUAL FOXPRO  برنامه مينويسم و حالا ميخوام رو بيارم به يك زبان ديگه .
لطفا راهنمايي كنيد : فرق VB.NET با VB6 چيست ؟  :خجالت:

----------


## shahab2025

سلام 
تقریباً شبیه Foxpro و Visual Foxpro  است .

----------


## Hybrid

کل مجموعه نرم افزار توسعه و برنامه نویسی معروف مایکروسافت با نام Visual  Studio از سال 2002 از پلتفرم COM به پلتفرم جدید مایکروسافت CLR منتقل شد و  نسخه نهایی مجموعه Visual Studio 7 با نام دیگر Visual Studio.Net 2003  عرضه شد.

VS6 در سال 1998 و برای Win98 عرضه شد و شامل VB6 بود.
VS7 در سال 2003 و برای WinXP عرضه شد و شامل VB7 بود.

به علت تغییر پلتفرم پایه VB6 از COM به CLR نسخه VB7 با نام جدید VB.Net 2003 منتشر شد.
مثلاً الان هم هنوز و به وضوح در منابع انلاین مایکروسافت به کرات از VB.Net2008 با نام VB9 نام برده شده.

نسخه نهایی جاری VB نسخه VB10 است و نسخه نهایی VB.Net هم نسخه 2010 است و VB10=VB.Net2010 !

من خودم به شخصه این پیشنهاد رو دارم براتون اگعه میخواین زبان برنامه نویسی وی بی رو انتخاب کنین از انتخابتون پشیمان نمیشی جون خیلی خیلی لذت بخشه.... و به نظر من هیچ دلیلی نداره از وی بی 6 شروع کنین میتونین از همین وی بی دات نت 2010 شروع کنین ...چون دیگه با وجود نسخه های جدید کسی سراغ نسخه های قدیمی نمیره همونطور که کسی با وجود ویندوز سون سراغ ویندوز 98 نمیره...

موفق باشین./

----------


## amir_1351

با تشكر از راهنمايي شما اساتيد .
ولي چرا توي تالار اصلي يك قسمت مخصوص VB6 هست در حالي كه VB.NET  در بخش ديگريست .يعني VB6 با VB.NET چه فرقي داره ؟  :خجالت:

----------


## Slytherin

> با تشكر از راهنمايي شما اساتيد .
> ولي چرا توي تالار اصلي يك قسمت مخصوص VB6 هست در حالي كه VB.NET  در بخش ديگريست .يعني VB6 با VB.NET چه فرقي داره ؟


کلیات این دو زبان شبیه به هم هست ولی در جزییات کاملا متفاوت هستند.
یکی از خوبی های VB6 اینه که برنامه هایش بدون نیاز به .Net Framwork کار می کنند.
در کل من هم با The Life موافقم. شما سراغ همون VB.Net 2010 برید;)

----------


## sh2007

> کل مجموعه نرم افزار توسعه و برنامه نویسی معروف مایکروسافت با نام Visual  Studio از سال 2002 از پلتفرم COM به پلتفرم جدید مایکروسافت CLR منتقل شد و  نسخه نهایی مجموعه Visual Studio 7 با نام دیگر Visual Studio.Net 2003  عرضه شد.
> /


دوست من می تونید بگید پلتفرم com  و  clr یعنی چه لطفا توضیح بدید ممنون

----------


## Mani_rf

سلام دوست من، تو این تاپیک درباره بسیاری از تفاوت های کد نویسی VB6 و VB.NET صحبت شده و می توانی اطلاعات لازم را برای شروع کار با اون به دست بیاری ، همچنین در این پست از تاپیک به صورت مختصر و مفید درباره تفاوت های دو زبان صحبت شده است.
موفق باشید...

----------


## sh2007

> سلام دوست من، تو این تاپیک درباره بسیاری از تفاوت های کد نویسی VB6 و VB.NET صحبت شده و می توانی اطلاعات لازم را برای شروع کار با اون به دست بیاری ، همچنین در این پست از تاپیک به صورت مختصر و مفید درباره تفاوت های دو زبان صحبت شده است.
> موفق باشید...


با سلام
در رابطه با پلتفرم com ^ clr چیزی ندیدم و متوجه نشدم میشه توضیح بدید ممنون

----------


## lady64

من حدودا 2 سال پیش visual stadui2008  کار  کردم  و خیلی موارد رو فراموش کردم . الان چند سوال کلی دارم . 

اگر بخوام در محیط visual stadiuo2010  کد نویسی کنم ، باید .netframework 3.5  رو انتخاب کنم ؟

در visual2005 هم فقط تا .netframework2 داره . در این محیط نمیشه کدنویسی 2008 انجام داد؟

اصلا میخوام بدونم vs2003  ، vs2008 و vs2010 چه تفاوتهایی دارند؟  هم  در محیط کد نویسی و هم  در نوع دستورات  تفاوت دارند ؟

و اینکه vs2010 روی windowsxp سرویس پک 2 نصب نمیشه . درسته ؟ باید سرویس پک 3 یا سون باشه

----------


## ROSTAM2

> هم در محیط کد نویسی و هم در نوع دستورات تفاوت دارند ؟


 مطمئنا تفاوت داند ولي من خودم 2008 استفاده مي كنم




> و اینکه vs2010 روی windowsxp سرویس پک 2 نصب نمیشه . درسته ؟ باید سرویس پک 3 یا سون باشه


 سرويس پك 3 ، ويندوز سرور ولي مطمئن نيستم و ويندوزهاي بالاتر




> در visual2005 هم فقط تا .netframework2 داره . در این محیط نمیشه کدنویسی 2008 انجام داد؟


 اين برنامه بسته به نسخه net framework 
كتابخانه و كلاس هاي متفاوت دارند پس دسترسي به كلاسهاي پركاربرد و راحت تر توي نسخه هاي بالاتر يافت مي شه كد نويسي هم توي نسخه هاي مختلف vs فرق مي كنه 




> اگر بخوام در محیط visual stadiuo2010 کد نویسی کنم ، باید .netframework 3.5 رو انتخاب کنم ؟


 فكر كنم جز نسخه 4 نشه از نسخه ديگري استفاده كرد مطمئن نيستم چون قبل از نصب ايراد نصب نسخه 4 net framework رو مي گيره

----------


## l4dl4d

آخه دوست عزیز مشکل .net هم فریم ورکشه که نیاز به نصب . NET FrameWork داره
این برنامه که مورد نیاز اجرای نرم افزار های نوشته شده با این پلتفرمه 
نصبش خیلی طول می کشه (بیش از 10 دقیقه...)
روی سیستم های ویروسی نصب نمیشه (مخصوصا ویروس Autorun.inf)
موفق باشین

----------


## alimanam

با سلام




> اگر بخوام در محیط visual stadiuo2010 کد نویسی کنم ، باید .netframework 3.5 رو انتخاب کنم ؟


خیر . شما در این محیط ( VS 2010 ) میتونید به هر فرم ورکی ( 2,3,3.5,4) کد نویسی کنین . بهتره بگم با توجه به نیاز خودتون میتونید هر کدوم از نسخه های فرم ورک رو انتخاب و شروع به برنامه نویسی کنین و از این جهت محدودیتی وجود نداره .




> در visual2005 هم فقط تا .netframework2 داره . در این محیط نمیشه کدنویسی 2008 انجام داد؟


با توجه به این موضوع که شما وقتی VS2005 نصب میکینن نسخه 2 فرم ورک در دسترس هست . پس به صورت عادی نمیتونید از کلاس های فرم ورک 3 یا 3.5 بهره مند بشین مگر اینکه خودتون دستی نسخه های فرم روک مورد نظر رو نصب کنین و به صورت اد رفرنس به پروژه اضافه کنین که توصیه نمیشه چون در عمل احتمال باگ دادن برنامه  زیاده .




> اصلا میخوام بدونم vs2003 ، vs2008 و vs2010 چه تفاوتهایی دارند؟ هم در محیط کد نویسی و هم در نوع دستورات تفاوت دارند ؟


ببینین نسخه هایی که نام بردین همشون IDE هستن IDE یک محیط کاربری برای کدنویسی , دیباگ , ارتباط با پایگاه داده , احتمالاً کامپایلر و و و ... یک یا چندین زبان برنامه نویسیه . واما تفاوت هاشون به این موضوع برمیگرده که در نسخه های جدیدتر , این محیط بهتر , قابل دسترس تر و امکانات جدیدتری بهش اضافه میشه ولی در کلیات معمولاً تفاوت های زیادی نمیکنن . واما در کدنویسی به صورت عادی هیچ تغییری صورت نمیگیره ! چون ما داریم با استفاده از کلاس های فرم ورک کدنویسی میکنیم نه چیز دیگه ایی . در نسخه های فرم ورک بالاتر ( جدیدتر ) هم همین اتفاق میافته یعنی کلاس های جدیدتری اضافه میشه و ممکنه بعضی کلاس ها کم و زیاد یا تغییر کنن که کمتر اتفاق میافته در کل بیشتر مواقع فقط به تعداد کلاس های فرم ورک در نسخه های بالاتر اضافه خواهد شد . کدنویسی در فرم ورک 2 با کدنویسی در فرم ورک 4 هیچ فرقی نمیکنه هر دو تا یکی اند ولی در نسخه 4 شما کلاس های بیشتری دارین و میتونید از این کلاس ها در پروژه خودتون بر حسب نیاز استفاده کینن .




> و اینکه vs2010 روی windowsxp سرویس پک 2 نصب نمیشه . درسته ؟ باید سرویس پک 3 یا سون باشه


اطلاع دقیقی ندارم اما بهتره به سایت خود مایکروسافت مراجعه کنید در قسمت دانلود ویژوال استودیو 2010 میتونید حداقل موارد مورد نیاز برای نصب رو مشاهده کنید .




> در رابطه با پلتفرم com ^ clr چیزی ندیدم و متوجه نشدم میشه توضیح بدید ممنون


ببینین شما در زبان های دات نت ( نسخه 2003 به بعد ویژوال استودیو ) هرچی کدنویسی کنین با استفاده از کلاس های فرم ورک هستش ( البته امکان استفاده از کتابخانه های زبان های Native هم هست ) در زبان ++C شما میتونید به هر دو امکان کدنوسی کنید چه Native چه دات نت . این بستگی به شما داره کدوم رو انتخاب کنی . شما در زبان های Native اکثراً از OCX یا COM که به صورت مستقیم با API سیستم عامل درگیر هستن استفاده میکنین و در زبان های دات نتی ویژوال استودیو , با  کلاس های فرم ورک . یعنی با یک واسطه بیشتر ( خود فرم ورک به صورت مدیریت شده داره از API ویندوز استفاده میکنه ) برای اطلاعات بیشتر بهتره در گوگل جستجو کنین .

موفق باشید./

----------

